# هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟



## mesry (17 يونيو 2007)

*سؤال لو سمحتم هل تعتقدون بأن المسلمين كفار بدينكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*

*الكافر هو الذي ينكر وجود الله

الذي ينكر وجود الله هو كافر 

لكن المسيحية تقصد

الطريق الوحـــيد للوصــــول لله
الطريق الوحيد للتصالح مــع الله
الطريق الوحيد للتبريـر أمـــام الله
الطريق الوحيد لنول البركة من الله
الطريق الوحيد للتــواصـــل مــــع الله
الطريق الوحيد للإثمـــــار لمجـــــد الله
الطريق الوحيد للتواجـــد في محضر الله
الطريق الوحيد للتمتع وإظهار محبـــة الله
الطريق الوحيد للعيشة بالطهـــارة أمام الله
الطريق الوحيد للمعرفة الحقيقيــة لأفكـار الله*

* اع 17:28 
***  لاننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد ****


----------



## mesry (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*

*بما أن المسلم يؤمن بوجود الله فهو في المكلوت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! حسب كلامك أنت
وبما ان اليهودي مؤمن بالله فهو في الملكوت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! حسب كلامك انت *


----------



## mesry (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*



mesry قال:


> *سؤال لو سمحتم هل تعتقدون بأن المسلمين كفار بدينكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*

*ليس كل من يؤمن بوجود الله فقط
يدخل ملكوت الله كما ذكرت 

لكن يوجد طريق واحد للوصول 

دم وصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي صلب ومات وقام 

الطريق الوحـــيد للوصــــول لله
الطريق الوحيد للتصالح مــع الله
الطريق الوحيد للتبريـر أمـــام الله
الطريق الوحيد لنول البركة من الله
الطريق الوحيد للتــواصـــل مــــع الله
الطريق الوحيد للإثمـــــار لمجـــــد الله
الطريق الوحيد للتواجـــد في محضر الله
الطريق الوحيد للتمتع وإظهار محبـــة الله
الطريق الوحيد للعيشة بالطهـــارة أمام الله
الطريق الوحيد للمعرفة الحقيقيــة لأفكـار الله


ولا يوجد طريق آخر للدخول الى بيت الآب الا بالايمان بعمل المسيح على الصليب*


*اع 4:12 
***  وليس باحد غيره الخلاص.لان ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي ان نخلص ****


----------



## taten (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*

تعبير كافر تعبير غير مسيحى لكن على اى حال الارثوذكس يقولون انة لا خلاص لغير المؤمنين بالرب يسوع المسيح و الكنيسة الانجليزية تقول لا خلاص لغير المؤمنين بالرب يسوع المسيح اما البروتستانت فهم عشرات الطوائف و الكنائس ولا اعرف راى كل منهم اما الكاثوليك فيقولون ان غير المؤمنين سيخلصون بطريقة ما ولم يحددوا هذة الطريقة


----------



## taten (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*

لكن على اى حال نحن نعتبر المسلمين هراطقة وقعوا فى هرطقة آريوس فى انكار الوهية المسيح وهرطقة نسطوريوس فى انكار لقب والدة الالة على السيدة العذراء مريم وهرطقة باسيليدس فى القاء الشبة على آخر ليصلب بدل المسيح كما انهم غير معمدين و بالتالى لم يتطهروا من الخطية الاصلية او الجدية كما نسميها ومن لم يعتمد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت السموات والهراطقة هم فى الدرك الاسفل من الجحيم فى نفس المرتبة مع الشياطين


----------



## mesry (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*



taten قال:


> تعبير كافر تعبير غير مسيحى لكن على اى حال الارثوذكس يقولون انة لا خلاص لغير المؤمنين بالرب يسوع المسيح و الكنيسة الانجليزية تقول لا خلاص لغير المؤمنين بالرب يسوع المسيح اما البروتستانت فهم عشرات الطوائف و الكنائس ولا اعرف راى كل منهم اما الكاثوليك فيقولون ان غير المؤمنين سيخلصون بطريقة ما ولم يحددوا هذة الطريقة



*علي ما اظن ان تعبير كافر هو تعبير مستخدم في الديانة المسيحيه وقد سمعتها من الاب بيشوي وهو يكفر بعض الطوائف المسيحيه الاخري 

وحسب كلامك ان المسلمين لا خلاص لهم اليس يسوع صلب لكل البشر ومحي خطيئتهم 


واين قال يسوع في الكتاب المقدس ان لا خلاص الا لمن يؤمن بالفداء والصلب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## mesry (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*



taten قال:


> لكن على اى حال نحن نعتبر المسلمين هراطقة وقعوا فى هرطقة آريوس فى انكار الوهية المسيح وهرطقة نسطوريوس فى انكار لقب والدة الالة على السيدة العذراء مريم وهرطقة باسيليدس فى القاء الشبة على آخر ليصلب بدل المسيح كما انهم غير معمدين و بالتالى لم يتطهروا من الخطية الاصلية او الجدية كما نسميها ومن لم يعتمد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت السموات والهراطقة هم فى الدرك الاسفل من الجحيم فى نفس المرتبة مع الشياطين



*كلمة هرطقه لا  اعرفها فلو سمحت توضح لي معني كلمة هرطقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكيف حكمت علي اريوس بأنه مهرطق من الممكن ان يكون صادق في كلامه 

وهل افهم من كلامك ان كلمة مهرطق تساوي كلمة كافر في معتقد المسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*

* أع 4:
***  10  فليكن معلوما عند جميعكم وجميع شعب اسرائيل انه باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري الذي صلبتموه انتم الذي اقامه الله من الاموات........
 11  هذا هو الحجر الذي احتقرتموه ايها البناؤون الذي صار راس الزاوية.
 12  وليس باحد غيره الخلاص.لان ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي ان نخلص

يو 3:
 16  لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. *** *

*إذاَ الذي لن يهلك هو فقط  كل من يؤمن بالمسيح الذي صلب ومات وقام 

وأن ليس هناك اسم آخر ( أياَ من كان) تحت السماء به ينبغي ان نخلص*


----------



## mesry (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*

*أنا لم اجد اجابه حتي الان هل المسلم حسب معتقدكم كافر ام مؤمن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*

*راجع مشاركات fredyyy

من فضلك دعني أعرف ما فهمت*


----------



## mesry (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*

*fredyyy راجعت مشاركاتك  ولم اجد اجابه محدده لو سمحت اجب بنعم او لا *


----------



## MARINSE (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*

ديننا دين التسامح.............نحن لانعتبركم كفاااااااااااار 

ان امنتم بوجود يسوع المسيح بايمانك بالصليب والدم  الذي نثره الرب من اجل الخليقة

فانت لست كافر.................ان كنت مؤمن بما ذكرت 

دونها فاتصور انك كافر


----------



## mesry (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*



MARINSE قال:


> ديننا دين التسامح.............نحن لانعتبركم كفاااااااااااار
> 
> ان امنتم بوجود يسوع المسيح بايمانك بالصليب والدم  الذي نثره الرب من اجل الخليقة
> 
> ...




*كل اتباع اي دين يقولون ان دينهم يدعوا الي التسامح هذه ليس اجابه
وانا لا اريد تصورك الشخصي فالدين لا يؤخذ بالرأي انا اريد عقيدتك ما تؤمنين به فإن كنتم لا تعلمون ان كان المسلمون لا يكفرون بدينكم ام لا فإسألوا المسلمين فندهم الجواب الشافي *


----------



## My Rock (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*




mesry قال:


> *أنا لم اجد اجابه حتي الان هل المسلم حسب معتقدكم كافر ام مؤمن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
نعم المسلم كافر بألوهية المسيح
و الايمان بالله وحده لا يكفي:
يعقوب 2 : 19
أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ! 
ولا خلاص الا بالمسيح :

يوحنا 3  : 16
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.

الخلاص لمن يؤمن بالمسيح

سلام و نعمة


----------



## peace_86 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*

في المسيحية لا يوجد شيء اسمه كافر..
أي لا يوجد : هذا الإنسان كافر ..

بل كل مافي بحورنا هي كالتالي:
شخص آمن بالمسيح كرب وإله وخلص..... هو : مؤمن
شخص لم يؤمن بالمسيح كإله ورب ومخلص...... هو: غير مؤمن..

فقط!!! ..
لا يوجد عندنا كفار.. أو مشركين ..
أبداً .. بل كلها على بعض (مؤمن وغير مؤمن)


وشكراً


----------



## Twin (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسلمون كفار حسب معتقدكم ؟؟؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخوتي الأحباء*

*أعتقد أن هذا قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية وشعاره*
*اذا كان في عندك اي سؤال عن المسيحية او الايمان المسيحي, اذن اطرح سؤالك في هذا القسم, سنكون سعديين بالاجابـــة*

*وأعتقد أنه لا مكان لمثل هذه الأسئله هنا*
*مع أحترامي للكل*
*وعامة أعتقد أن الأخ السائل وصلته الأجابة*​
*يغلق الموضوع*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

